# Falsche Gewinn-Mitteilungen sind strafbar



## Der Jurist (11 April 2005)

http://www.welt.de/data/2005/04/09/670795.html
Gilt wohl unabhängig davon, ob analog oder digital:


> Oberlandesgericht: Versenden falscher Gewinnmitteilungen ist strafbar
> 
> Karlsruhe - Wer Verbraucher mit falschen Gewinnmitteilungen täuscht, kann strafrechtlich zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. Es drohen bis zu zwei Jahre Haft. Das geht aus einem am Freitag veröffentlichten Beschluß des Oberlandesgerichts (OLG) Karlsruhe hervor. Im Rahmen einer Haftbeschwerde bejahte das OLG einen dringenden Tatverdacht der strafbaren Werbung gegen einen 43jährigen Unternehmer und einen 46jährigen Rechtsanwalt. Mit den Gewinnzusagen hätten die Beschuldigten wissentlich unwahre Angaben gemacht, heißt es in der Mitteilung. Das OLG hat damit juristisches Neuland betreten. In dem Fall geht es um eine Firma mit Sitz in Baden-Württemberg, gegen deren Verantwortliche die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim ermittelt. Den Beschuldigten wird vorgeworfen, über ausländische Briefkastenfirmen drei Millionen Gewinnmitteilungen versandt zu haben. Die versprochenen Gewinne sollten angeblich ausgezahlt werden, sobald die Empfänger entweder über einen beigelegten Katalog eine Bestellung aufgegeben oder eine - teure - Telefonnummer angerufen hatten. Die Gewinne wurden aber nie ausgeschüttet. Mit den Geschäften sollen die Beschuldigten, denen auch Steuerhinterziehung vorgeworfen wird, rund fünf Millionen Euro erwirtschaftet haben. dpa


----------



## stieglitz (11 April 2005)

Das dürfte doch mit der Flammkuchen-Connection zusammenhängen?
http://www.jur-abc.de/661/31466623.htm

Die haben ein mindes genauso verschachteltes Imperium wie unsere
Dialer-Maf...... .
Da könnte sich AKA-AKA auch mal austoben


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2005)

VORWORT
weil der link so toll ist, hier extra noch einmal
justus




			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnte sich AKA-AKA auch mal austoben


Ach, ich wäre gerne viertelt so fit wie justus, was das Aufdecken (und darlegen) von Firmenkomplexen angeht... Aber zu meiner Verteidigung sei festgestellt: Ich bin (im Gegensatz zu Justus) fachfremd - und: das Dialernetzwerk besteht aus mehreren Netzwerken vom Kaliber der Flammkuchenconnection... [zumindest habe ich den Kopf des Ungeheuers noch nicht identifizieren können, von dem ich _eigentlich_ immer ausgegangen bin]

Eine nette Episode bei JUSTUS sind die Berührungspunkte zwischen der Flammkuchenconnection und den Dialernetzwerken - siehe dazu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8229
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9451
oder direkt bei justus

Ich weiß, dass ich die Puzzlestücke dazu nahezu alle besitzen dürfte - und wenn es gewünscht (und honoriert) werden würde, könnte ich daraus sicher ein nettes Puzzle bauen  *

ein guter Start fürs Schnüffeln ist übrigens das hier:
http://www.jur-abc.de/661n/fahndung.htm
(danke, Justus!)

(einige links gehen nicht mehr, aber man muss meist nur etwas probieren)
ergänzend:
http://www.jur-abc.de/661/31466623.htm
ganz unten
(danke, Justus!)

in tiefer Verehrung
aka-aka
(Justus- & Primatenforscherverehrer)

* vielleicht sind ja auch beim Osnabrücker OstA ein paar Kapazitäten übrig, wenn sie mit liquid fertig sind


----------



## galdikas (11 April 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.welt.de/data/2005/04/09/670795.html
> Gilt wohl unabhängig davon, ob analog oder digital:
> 
> 
> > Oberlandesgericht: Versenden falscher Gewinnmitteilungen ist strafbar (...)





			
				Pressemitteilung des OLG Karlsruhe schrieb:
			
		

> Einem 43-jährigen Unternehmer und einem 46-jährigen Rechtsanwalt wird von der Staatsanwaltschaft unter anderem vorgeworfen, .... gemeinsam mit anderen Tatbeteiligten über ausländische Briefkastenfirmen die Versendung von 3 Millionen Gewinnmitteilungen (Versprechung u.a.: „*Koffer voller Bargeld*“) veranlasst zu haben.
> 
> Die gerichtliche Durchsetzung des Gewinnanspruchs sei nicht möglich gewesen, weil als Gesellschafter der in Deutschland ansässigen GmbH nur im Ausland registrierte Briefkastenfirmen ohne eigene Büroorganisation fungiert hätten.



*EMO Ltd. EUROX
Direktion
68129 Mannheim*

Hernn N. schrieb davon, dass er die Ehre hätte mir eine Nachricht von größter Wichtigkeit zu überbringen. Diese bestätigt am 10.10.2003 um 07.40 Uhr folgendes: HERR ***, SIE ERHALTEN EINEN *KOFFER VOLLER BARGELD!*(Wieviel?) Dazu gibt es auf der Rückseite des Schreibens zum Beweis eine Kopie der eidesstaatlichen Bestätigung des Hauptkassierers, der den Koffer bereits mit dem ganzen Geld(auch er sagt nicht wieviel) gefüllt hat. Dazu ein Beweisfoto, 






 wie der nette Herr den Koffer füllt. Dieses Foto räumte alle meine zwischenzeitlich aufgetretenen Zweifel an der Firma Eurox beiseite.
h**tp://www.drschwein.de/Firmen.html

gal.


----------



## stieglitz (12 April 2005)

AKA schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, ich wäre gerne viertelt so fit wie justus, was das Aufdecken (und darlegen) von Firmenkomplexen angeht...



Stell doch Dein Licht nicht so unter den Scheffel. 
 :tröst:  :tröst:
Um das zu wissen und zu verstehen, braucht man schon ein mehrjähriges Quellenstudium. :lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2005)

http://www.baden-online.de/art_0_67_5523_ortenau

"Milliarden versprochen - Milliionen kassiert"

s.a. Justus:
http://www.jur-abc.de/cms/index.php?id=675


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Gewinn-Mitteilungen sind strafbar*

Baden Online - Portal der Ortenau


> Richtig hart kann es zukünftig für Gewinnspielfirmen werden, was finanzielle Sanktionsmöglichkeiten angeht. Im Fall der ODD hatte das Landgericht Mannheim unter anderem 1,75 Millionen Gewinn aus den abgeurteilten 66 Geschäften als verfallen erklärt.
> Noch mehr Verfahren
> Der 1. Strafsenat des BGH geht hier weiter und erklärt den ganzen Umsatz für verfallen. Das wären 32 Millionen Euro im Falle ODD, sofern nicht vorrangige Ansprüche von Kunden oder Gläubigern vorliegen. Über die Höhe des Verfalls muss eine andere Wirtschaftsstrafkammer des Mannheimer Landgerichts neu verhandeln.


Ob Herr * anschliessend mit einem weißen Porsche abgedüst ist, ist nicht bekannt.
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...b=news_lokales&table=artikel_ortenau&id=11659


> Zudem wisse der Durchschnittsbürger, dass nicht alles kommt, was versprochen wurde. Er kritisierte zudem, dass vor dem Mannheimer Gericht kein einziger Zeuge gehört worden sei, der bestätigt, Ware nur wegen des Gewinn- oder Geschenkversprechens gekauft zu haben. »Es wär’ ja schön wenn wir so mündige Verbraucher hätten, aber wir haben konkret andere Feststellungen«, hielt dem Armin Nack, Vorsitzender Richter des 1. Strafsenats des BGH entgegen. *»Wir müssen die Einfältigen schützen«*, ergänzte Berichterstatterin Renate Elf.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Gewinn-Mitteilungen sind strafbar*

by the way...


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Eine nette Episode bei JUSTUS sind die Berührungspunkte zwischen der Flammkuchenconnection und den Dialernetzwerken - siehe dazu:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8229
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9451
> oder direkt bei justus
> ...





			
				Justus schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, pfui T**fl  ... Aber das ist ein  anderes Kapitel.


*griiiiins*


----------



## 118xx (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Gewinn-Mitteilungen sind strafbar*

Die Ernte wird heute noch eingetrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...te-forderung-sittenwidrig-ist.html#post205585


----------

